# Bugatti Veyron



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

One of the most impressive cars ever to be build, that's how to describe the BUGATTI VEYRON.

When inspected the car looked pretty good, only some light swirls and scratches. The state of the car was pretty impressive, since the car has been used on the track.
The paintwork itself is simply awesome. Not one car even comes close to the paint-perfection of Bugatti.


















Whole interior cleaned and treated.









Seats had some light contemination, easy to see on the white leather.









We simply love the storage compartment with lightning in the roof.









Wheels also had some light grime and were treated with Autobahn.


















The car had some contemination that needed to be removed with clay.









Car polished with Menzerna.


















The CF parts were polished as well and treated with wax.









Also the diffuser was polished and treated with SW.



























Leather treated with SW cleaner/feeder.









The car was waxed with SW Mystery.

If I find the time, I will post some more works here (like SLR722, other Veyron, Ford GTs and more)

edit:
Found another track picture of the Veyron dueling the SLR 722 posted above.









And some extra pictures of the detail 

Edges and creases brushed with detail brush.









Whole interior shot.


















Controls cleaned and some parts waxed.









Used SW Metal Polish on the exhaust.









Polished the CF around the exhaust by hand.
Treated with wax.









Flake shot of the dark-blue paint.









*UPDATE: Trackphoto's shot 3-8-09*








































































The paint was lightly soiled from the drive, still to see that this paintwork is flawless.


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumb: mmmmmm drool cracking work


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG very nice looks amazing in the blue/black combo.


----------



## Martin_C (Jun 28, 2006)

Good job. What menzerna did you use? Also is the quality of the car noticeable throughout, such as paint finish, interior quality etc, compared to high end bmw's and the like. Never seen one up close so just curious.


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

Martin_C said:


> Good job. What menzerna did you use? Also is the quality of the car noticeable throughout, such as paint finish, interior quality etc, compared to high end bmw's and the like. Never seen one up close so just curious.


The Veyron is simply in a class of it's own.

We used intensive and FP, the final pic. doesn't really show the gloss the car has, when we're back for maintenance in a few months, I'll update with some more pics  Got much more experienced in taking pics , this detail was done some months ago.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

YOU ARE VERY LUCKY! Thanks for posting up. Looks great and wish I was there


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> YOU ARE VERY LUCKY! Thanks for posting up. Looks great and wish I was there


Thanks 

Just posted the Ford GT detailing job as well.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=113747

BTW @ admin's, I read the policy, and obviously this post is not according to the rules. Do as you think fit.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You lucky man, looks fab!!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!! we want loads of pics of the SLR 722 pleeeeease!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW, that looks absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovely:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice to see the Veyron's are being looked after well!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice - looks great

shameless plug - I still remember every moment of the one I did with Epoch


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

brilliant!!


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow! Very jealous!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks cracking that storage compartment is wicked but then again this isnt any normal car

tom


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice - looks great
> 
> shameless plug - I still remember every moment of the one I did with Epoch


Cracking job as well! :thumb:
I really like the pearl/polar combo.

Same combo as used by Bugatti for their Press-photo's.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

TOP of the LINE. More 722 pics Pls.


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

Nissan SE-R's said:


> TOP of the LINE. More 722 pics Pls.


Posted some more photo's :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1470218&postcount=19

Found another track picture of the Veyron dueling the SLR 722 posted above.









And some extra pictures of the detail 

Edges and creases brushed with detail brush.









Whole interior shot.


















Controls cleaned and some parts waxed.









Used SW Metal Polish on the exhaust.









Polished the CF around the exhaust by hand.
Treated with wax.









Flake shot of the dark-blue paint.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

awesome! would love to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

The owner of the veyron took a 'carspotter' for the ride it's live.





nice to see cars we detailed in action 

Some pictures made by the carspotters of the Veyron and SLR 722 can be seen here
http://www.autogespot.com/item/4213/spottersdroom-komt-uit/


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a stunning motor, dream stuff!

The pictures are very professional too, who took them?

Gary


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

great work. what a piece of kit.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome video!!

It's crazy how quick it stops!! :doublesho


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> That's a stunning motor, dream stuff!
> 
> The pictures are very professional too, who took them?
> 
> Gary


Thanks for the compliment, I take them myself, kind of a photography enthousiast 
It's a bit off-topic, but I would like to share some more shots taken this monday during an event.









































































The paint was lightly soiled from the drive, still to see that this paintwork is flawless.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

perfect job!


----------

